# Baits?



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Just to add......back in the day, what we called jerk worms (albino shad) was the bait that won me the G B bait and Tackle / Olive tournament. Skip forward a few years and things have changes alittle. Anybody have a bait of choice that don't cost 5 bucks fer 2.....?

I'm kinda old school.....but not old dangit!!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

OK wheres all the pro's.....?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am not a pro but I use live Ly's for everything. Get a bait net and a 5 gallon bucked, drill a bunch of holes in it and go fishing.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

What are you fishing for H2o?


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I swear by chartreuse grubs.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess I should have added alittle more detail. Fishing P. Cola' Bay flats in and around GB. We caught a few Black Snappers (too small) and missed a few trout on top early. Managed to catch some big LY's and lost most of them to toothy critters. Then the sky sparks run us off around 12.

I still use chartreuse grub's and a few Mirrolures. All in all it was nice to be back on the water.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The smaller Ly's will be here in full in about another 2 to 3 weeks. Black Snapper love them. :thumbup:


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

Saltwater assassin, silver shad, split tail. Cheap, and have had great success. Hope this helps!!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

cturner said:


> Saltwater assassin, silver shad, split tail. Cheap, and have had great success. Hope this helps!!


One of my absolute favorites. I'm running alittle low on stock does anyone in town carry them?


----------

